

How to get a programming job at a startup (infographic) - up_and_up
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/27/programming-startup-job/

======
byoung2
_Don't use a professional recruiter. Most recruiters charge the company 15-25%
of your first year's salary, so startups make limited use of recruiters._

I disagree with this advice. By avoiding recruiters, you are passing up one
avenue for possible job offers. For the few startups that do use a recruiter,
they have already agreed to the terms, and believe that it is a worthwhile
investment to get someone good. Follow the other steps too, but don't avoid
recruiters. I have gotten my last two jobs through the same recruiter, and
each time she got me a 37% increase over the previous job. I could not have
done that on my own.

